# 36x36 Southern variabilis viv



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everyone

I finally got a top on this thing. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. It's been up and running for a month now. I'm hoping the tail end of this mold bloom subsides this week so I can add the frogs next weekend.

I should mention I've added 2" of live oak leaf over the sea grape leaves shown in the photos.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Whoa... I love this tank. That is a great vivarium. 

Those will be some very lucky frogs.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the hardscaping. And the extra leaf litter was going to be my only critique, but you beat me to it. Variabilis will be great in there.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Broseph said:


> Love the hardscaping. And the extra leaf litter was going to be my only critique, but you beat me to it. Variabilis will be great in there.


Haha I knew someone would call me on it if I didn't say something. I always start a new tank with sea grape because it gets saturated and breaks down quick, which microfauna love.

The hardscaping - honestly I just got lucky that the vendors I got my wood from hooked me up with some really nice pieces. I actually had the wood 6 weeks before the tank came in so I had a lot of time to think of how I wanted it to look. I captured the spirit of what I wanted. There was some sag while things hardened so the branches aren't quite as high as planned.

I also have two other plants coming Monday. A pepperomia for the back and a low growing green leafed plant I liked for the front right corner.


----------



## MorseToad (Mar 27, 2021)

Gorgeous vivarium! The frogs are going to love it too.


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Wow! It’s one of the best (at least for me) I saw recently. It really looks as a piece of forest. Species you’re going to introduce ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Mighty fine looking tank!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Excellent design. 

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Excellent design.
> 
> What kind of wood is that?


Ghost wood


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Paskui said:


> Wow! It’s one of the best (at least for me) I saw recently. It really looks as a piece of forest. Species you’re going to introduce ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks! R. variabilis Southern.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Your eye for use of space and segway is awesome. I am actually excited for your frogs.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Kmc said:


> Your eye for use of space and segway is awesome. I am actually excited for your frogs.


Wow. Thanks


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What are you using for lights?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> What are you using for lights?


It's just an led aquarium light with dawn/sunset simulator. I found it on Amazon. Nicrew


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JasonE said:


> It's just an led aquarium light with dawn/sunset simulator. I found it on Amazon. Nicrew


I thought I recognized it lol. I use Nicrew lights on all my tanks.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I thought I recognized it lol. I use Nicrew lights on all my tanks.


The plants definitely seem to like it. Including the orchid which was my only concern. I was pretty sure it would do the job for everything else in there.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm happy to say I've woken up to no mold 3 mornings in a row. This tank is now inhabited.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a few quick shots.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Awesome tank! Could you give an update? I am interested to see how the broms look with the NICREW light.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

asteroids said:


> Awesome tank! Could you give an update? I am interested to see how the broms look with the NICREW light.


There's not much to update. I'll share updated pics once there has been real growth. In particular once the moss takes over the wood.

But if you want to see what the Nicrew lights can do, the orchid is a better indicator than a brom.


----------

